# TEPCO Webcam zeigt: Fukushima brennt erneut



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Um das Atomkraftwerk Fukushima Daiichi ist es in den Mainstream-Medien in letzter Zeit sehr still geworden. Wer dennoch ueber neutrale Datenquellen verfuegt weiss, dass dort ein schlimmerer Vorfalls in Tschernobyl im Gange ist. Im Gange ist auch gleich die korrekte Formulierung, denn gerade beginnt es in Fukushima wieder kraeftigst zu brennen an. In diesem Video einer TEPCO-Ueberwachungskamera kann man erst leicht Rauch aufsteigen sehen und ab etwa Minute 2:20 beginnt es stark zu brennen. Die Keinohrhasen, die als Mutationen in der Umgebung von Fukushima gebohren wurden, sind ein bitterer Vorgeschmack auf Das, was auch den Menschen in dieser Region und ihren Nachkommen droht.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juni 2011)

Heilige ******* solche Hasen gibt es wirklich ?! Also dort , und auch JETZt schon ? 

Ich habe das geschehen auch sehr genau verfolgt und muss sagen das es zunehmend schlimmer geworden ist auch wenn die Medien nichts mehr sagen. !


----------



## Andrej (14. Juni 2011)

Was machen die so lange,das Ding sollte schon eingepackt sein,wie in der Ukraine.Und was machen die,sie lassen das Ding weiter brennen.


----------



## Bierseppi (14. Juni 2011)

ja weil die nicht ganz schlau sind die Japsen die haben Tokio ins meer hinein vergrößert indem sie Mülll und da meine ich nicht bauschutt sonder müll im sinne von plastiktüten und papier ins meer schütteten um land zu gewinnen jetzt stehen hochhäuser drauf die ihnen mit der zeit absacken und risse bekommen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juni 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> ja weil die nicht ganz schlau sind die Japsen die haben Tokio ins meer hinein vergrößert indem sie Mülll und da meine ich nicht bauschutt sonder müll im sinne von plastiktüten und papier ins meer schütteten um land zu gewinnen jetzt stehen hochhäuser drauf die ihnen mit der zeit absacken und risse bekommen


 
Quelle...???

Also ich drücke einfach die Daumen das die Japaner diese verdammte Krise endlich in den Griff kriegen...aber iwie sieht es ja nicht so aus.


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2011)

verdammt...

Ich glaube, man versucht dort die Lage runter zu spielen! Damit ist aber echt nicht mehr zu spaßen, da es ja bereits zu einer breiten Kernschmelze gekommen ist...

Die können schon mal alle rüber aufs Festland schwimmen, von ihrer Insel da


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch kein Feuer sondern die radioaktive Strahlung.


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juni 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> verdammt...
> 
> Ich glaube, man versucht dort die Lage runter zu spielen! Damit ist aber echt nicht mehr zu spaßen, da es ja bereits zu einer breiten Kernschmelze gekommen ist...
> 
> Die können schon mal alle rüber aufs Festland schwimmen, von ihrer Insel da




die lage dort wurde von anfang an runtergespielt als eigentlich schon alles zu spät war....die japanische regierung will nun mal nich als versager da stehen .. darum machen die sowas..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2011)

das ist gar nicht gut.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juni 2011)

Das wird wohl noch lang dauern bis mal Ruhe in Fukushima ist.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Feuer sondern die radioaktive Strahlung.


 Hm, könnte auch ne simple Anomalie sein. *melodie_von_stalker_pfeif* 

Ich glaub so lange es da brodelt können die keinen "Deckel" draufmachen. Allerdings sollte da mMn doch schon etwas mehr passieren bezüglich der Bekämpfung, irgendwie sieht das Ding ja noch ganz genau so aus wie direkt nach dem Knall. Aber ok, was drinnen schon passiert ist kann man von außen natürlich auch nicht sehen...


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

Gibts jetzt bald Zweiohrküken in Fukushima?

Spaß beiseite, einfach heftig was da passiert ist und passiert.


----------



## Axel Schweiß (15. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Was dachtest du denn wie lange so ne Mutation auf sich warten lässt?
> Das dauert keine Generationen, sondern betrifft die aktuelle direkt.


 
falsch. wenn ein kaninchen ohne ohren geboren wird dann liegt das an einer zellenmutation und das widerfährt der generation, die von der, die die strahlung abbekommen hat, gezeugt wird. das liegt daran das solche mutationen in den geschlechszellen geschehen. und die ohren fallen ja nicht einfach ab sondern bei der nächsten generationen werden die mutierten geschlechtszellen weitergegeben, sodass daraus ein mutiertes lebewesen entsteht.

und ich höre von meinen lehren ich würde pausenlos stören und nie aufpassen

guckt euch mal die kinder der opfer von tschernobyl an, die sehn schlimm aus

bald kommt stalker shadow of fukushima raus

edit:
das runterspielen ist doch immer so. wurde doch damals bei tschernobyl genauso gemacht. genauso bei einem unfall in einer russischen atomwaffenfabrik, bei der auf einer geringen fläche höhere strahlung pro m² als in tschernobyl gemessen wurde. der wissenschaftler der das damals veröffentlicht hat, hat damals die russische staatsbürgerschaft aberkannt bekommen, das sagt doch alles.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

Fukushima ist definitiv schlimm, aber wer behauptet, dass es schlimmer als in Tschernobyl ist, hat von Kerntechnik keine Ahnung...

In Tschernobyl wurde direkt das Reaktorinventar über einen sehr weiten Radius verteilt, da durch den tagelangen Graphitbrand die Partikel in sehr hohe Luftschichten transportiert wurden.
Außerdem konnte man durch die Explosion, die durch das illegale Experiment und völliges Fehlverhalten des Schichtleiters ausgelöst wurde (begünstigt durch das Reaktordesign (RBMK) und fehlenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (kein Containment, positiver Dampfblasenkoeffizient)) direkt auf dem Reaktorgelände den freiliegenden Brennelementtrümmern "guten Tag" sagen.

In Fukushima haben wird das Szenario, dass zumindest die Reaktordruckbehälter und Sicherheitsbehälter einigermassen dicht geblieben sind. Durch die undichte Kühlung ist natürlich auch eine beträchtliche Menge Radioaktivität ausgetreten, aber zumindest ist das Reaktorinventar selbst eingeschlossen und hat keinen direkten Kontakt zur Umwelt.

Wenn man sich richtig informiert (internationale Atomorganisation International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA): Earthquake in Japan anstelle von Bildzeitung), wurde man zeitnah mit sehr akkuraten Informationen versorgt.
Bild war nach vielen Tagen sehr erstaunt, dass es zu einer Kernschmelze gekommen ist. Bei der IAEA konnte man viele Tage früher schon lesen, wieviel Prozent der Brennelemente in welchem Reaktorblock geschmolzen sind.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Juni 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> ja weil die nicht ganz schlau sind die Japsen die haben Tokio ins meer hinein vergrößert indem sie Mülll und da meine ich nicht bauschutt sonder müll im sinne von plastiktüten und papier ins meer schütteten um land zu gewinnen jetzt stehen hochhäuser drauf die ihnen mit der zeit absacken und risse bekommen


 
Ja, klar...Tokio...auf Mülltüten gebaut...
Da würde mich eine Quelle auch einmal interessieren..ansonsten stufe ich das mal als Schwachsinn ab...


----------



## Bierseppi (15. Juni 2011)

Ich werde es heute aben suchen dann jetzt bin ich in der Arbeit


----------



## Snake7 (15. Juni 2011)

Alsow wie dein post... .
Und was ist am Post wahr?
Bilder von ihm persönlich würden mir als Quelle rerichen.
Ich möchte sehen das die "Kammern" soweit in takt sind.
Kann er aber nicht.
Er labert einfach ne andere THeorie nach und dir gefällt die Theorie und hälst dich für Klüger als der Rest hier.
Das mag, absolut stimmen, aber es ist nicht schwer klüger zu sein wenn man sich mit dem niedrigsten misst.

Aber ich finde es auch erschreckend wie über dieses Thema hier leichtfertig diskutiert wird... .


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juni 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es auch erschreckend wie über dieses Thema hier leichtfertig diskutiert wird... .


Das ist ja auch der Sinn einer Diskussion. Man teilt seine Meinung und sein Wissen mit anderen. Dabei kann man auch noch gut etwas lernen.
Wenn du nur Beiträge von Wissenschaftlern willst, bist du in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben.

@freyny80: Danke für die gute Information. Ist es nicht so das schon ein Kern durchgeschmolzen ist und sozusagen direkter Kontakt mit der Umwelt besteht?


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Fukushima ist definitiv schlimm, aber wer behauptet, dass es schlimmer als in Tschernobyl ist, hat von Kerntechnik keine Ahnung...



Das stimmt so nicht! 
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/odldaiichi17g5xtrdkjn1.jpg
Das die Strahlenbelastung in Fukushima bereits um ein deutliches hoeher ist als in Tschernobyl scheint Dir nicht bekannt zu sein:

http://enenews.com/60-million-curies-radiation-released-fukushima-50-million-curies-chernobyl
Now over 260 Sieverts per hour inside Reactor No. 1 drywell « Energy News

Dadurch, dass Reaktor 1 bereits nach 5 Stunden gescholzen war, Reaktor 2 und 3 einige Stunden spaeter  folgten(ja ich weiss, TEPCO hat die Welt damals mit anderen Angaben belogen, was sie inzwischen korrigiert haben) und massenweise radioaktives Wasser unkontrolliert aber auch mit Absicht ins Meer geflossen ist, ist auch der Ozean und mit seinen Wasserkreislaeufen ein Multplikator der in Tschernobyl so nicht existierte.

Quellen:
Nuclear fuel has melted through base of Fukushima plant - Telegraph
Unglücks-AKW in Fukushima: Plutonium im Boden - Wasser muss abgepumpt werden - Aus aller Welt - Panorama - Handelsblatt



freyny80 schrieb:


> In Tschernobyl wurde direkt das Reaktorinventar über einen sehr weiten Radius verteilt, da durch den tagelangen Graphitbrand die Partikel in sehr hohe Luftschichten transportiert wurden.



Auch um Fukushima ist die Verbreitung von radioaktiven Teilchen sehr flaechendeckend (siehe Karte) und traegt dazu bei, dass die Werte in Bodennaehe in der Metropolregion Tokyo bereits ein lebensgefaehrliche Dosis erreicht haben. 

Quelle: Deadly Levels of Radiation Detected in Tokyo at Ground Level | Myweathertech.com

Zudem wurde bereits freigesetztes Plutionium(hochgiftig) in ueber 1,7km  Entfernung und satte 500,000 Bq/kg Caesium in 120km Entfernung vom  Kraftwerksgelaende gefunden. Das gab es in Tschernobyl ebenfalls nicht.  Radioaktives Jod131 hat sich inzwischen ueber die gesammte Nordhalbkugel  verteilt:
http://zamg.ac.at/pict/aktuell/20110325_Reanalyse-I131-Period2.gif
_Bildquelle: Wetter-Server Österreich - Willkommen bei der ZAMG_



freyny80 schrieb:


> Außerdem konnte man durch die Explosion, die durch das illegale Experiment und völliges Fehlverhalten des Schichtleiters ausgelöst wurde (begünstigt durch das Reaktordesign (RBMK) und fehlenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (kein Containment, positiver Dampfblasenkoeffizient)) direkt auf dem Reaktorgelände den freiliegenden Brennelementtrümmern "guten Tag" sagen.


Das das Versagen bei einem Test des Atomkraftwerkes Tschernobyl auftrat ist weithin bekannt, hat aber im Hoechstfall soviel mit Fukushima zu tun, als dass der Betreiber TEPCO sich ebenfalls nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat. Zum einen sind die Kraftwerke am Meer(und die meisten liegen wegen de Kuehlwasserbedarfs am Meer) zwar gegen Erdbeben bis zu einer gewissen Staerke ausgelegt, aber - und das verwundert doch sehr - nicht gegen Tsunamis ueber 5,70m Hoehe, die aber in regelmaessigen Abstaenden die japanische Kueste heimsuchen. Wie naiv ist das denn? Die Tokyo Electric Power Company hat hier und bei Sicherheitspruefungen geschlampft was das Zeug haelt!



freyny80 schrieb:


> In Fukushima haben wird das Szenario, dass zumindest die Reaktordruckbehälter und Sicherheitsbehälter einigermassen dicht geblieben sind.



Das ist doch Unsinn, wie das folgende Bild deutlich zeigt auf dem die freiliegenden Brennstaebe zu sehen sind:

http://files.abovetopsecret.com/images/member/bb837fdce30f.jpg

Die von einem Roboter aufgenommene Situation zeigt eindeutig, dass da nichts mehr steht wo es sollte! Im blauen Kasten wird eine unversehrte Brennstabanordung zum Vergleich aufgezeigt. Da steht nichts mehr wo sein sollte...



freyny80 schrieb:


> Durch die undichte Kühlung ist natürlich auch eine beträchtliche Menge Radioaktivität ausgetreten, aber zumindest ist das Reaktorinventar selbst eingeschlossen und hat keinen direkten Kontakt zur Umwelt.



Die Leistungsexkursion des Inhaltes wurde anfaenglich, sicherlich auch durch die andere Konstruktionsweise der Reaktoren, niedriger als in Tschernobyl angesetzt, aber inzwischen auf mindestens das selbe Niveau(7) eingestuft . Dadurch dass die geschmolzenen 1, 2 und 3 ueber wesentlich mehr Brennstoffe verfuegen als es in Tschernobyl der Fall war, ist auch folgerichtig mit einer deutlich staerkeren Kontamination der Umgebung zu rechnen. Ausserdem gelangen in Fukushima Daiichi die Radioaktiven Elemente direkt durch den bei der Kernschmelze durchschmolzenen Boden ins Grundwassen und somit in den natuerlich Kreislauf.

Quelle: Nuclear fuel has melted through base of Fukushima plant - Telegraph



freyny80 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich richtig informiert (internationale Atomorganisation International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA): Earthquake in Japan anstelle von Bildzeitung)



Das Niveau Deines Postings hat hier seinen Tiefpunkt erreicht. Is ne ziemlich freche Unterstellung...

P.S.: Wieso werden in diesem Thread keine Bilder angezeigt - im Editor werden sie noch angezeigt?! So muss der geneigte Leser erst den Bildlink anklicken...


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

Was Du leider nicht berücksichtigst ist, welche Art von radioaktiven Stoffen freigesetzt wurde.

Bei Tschernobyl direktes Reaktorinventar (Plutonium, Caesium, Strontium etc.), bei Fukushima hauptsächlich Nuklide mit kurzer Halbwertszeit (Jod etc., natürlich auch in kleinerem Umfang im Verhältnis zu Tschernobyl  die erstgenannten)...ein Vergleich der stumpfen Curie-Zahlen ist hier  sicher nicht sinnvoll, da die Auswirkungen ganz andere sind.

Zu Deinen Quellen...nun ja...

The Telegraph --> Britische Bild-Zeitung
Myweathertech.com --> Sicherlich Experten auf dem Gebiet der  Meteorologie, aber sicher nicht der Radiologie...die "deadly levels of  radiation in Tokyo" möchte ich mal arg bezweifeln.

Interessant ist Dein Link zu Abovetopsecret.com, wirft aber einige Fragen auf.
Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Sind es vllt. noch unbenutze, neue  Brennelemente, die auch in der näheren Umgebung lagern (und die so gut  wie gar nicht strahlen)? Warum sieht das linke Brennelement noch so  "intakt" aus? Das Element müsste sonst längst "Schmelzspuren" zeigen,  die ich so nicht erkennen kann. Allenfalls mechanische Schäden von der  Explosion. Alles irgendwie sehr fragwürdig.

Nochmals: Es gibt keine "durchschmolzenen" Böden. Weder  Reaktordruckbehälter noch Sicherheitsbehälter. Es gibt Lecks im Bereich  der Reaktordruckbehälter-Anschlüsse, das ist richtig. Aber die  Integrität dieser Sicherheitseinrichtungen ist weitestgehend intakt.
Nenne mir seriöse Quellen, die das Gegenteil beweisen können ! Es gibt keine...

Würde eine Kernschmelze (direktes Reaktorinventar) mit dem Grundwasser  in Berührung kommen, so hätte es in der neueren Zeit eine gigantische  Knallgas-Explosion geben müssen...

Bis jetzt wurde "lediglich" Kühlwasser freigesetzt, was den Kern durchströmt hat, nicht aber Teile des Reaktorkerns selbst.

Deine Grafik zum Jod deckt nur ein paar wenige Tage ab. Klar, weil die  Halbwertszeit und die langfristige radiologische Bedeutung gering ist.

Zitat:
"Zudem wurde bereits freigesetztes Plutionium(hochgiftig) in ueber 1,7km   Entfernung und satte 500,000 Bq/kg Caesium in 120km Entfernung vom   Kraftwerksgelaende gefunden. Das gab es in Tschernobyl ebenfalls nicht."

Belege das mal ! Du wirst in der Zone um Tschernobyl (40km) sicherlich  keinerlei Probleme haben, Plutoniumspuren zu finden. In Tschernobyl  fängt das freigesetzte Plutonium inzwischen schon an, zum stärker  strahlenden Americium zu zerfallen...

http://maps.grida.no/library/files/storage/chernobyl_001.png
Diese Grafik zeigt die weitläufige Verteilung. Achtung: Die Angaben sind in KiloBq ! Hotspots beachten !

Fazit: Möchte nichts verharmlosen, ist schon eine schlimme Geschichte in Fukushima. Ich möchte Dir nur aufzeigen, dass Tschernobyl aber noch eine ganze Größenordnung schwerer einzustufen ist als Fukushima !


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Was Du leider nicht berücksichtigst ist, welche Art von radioaktiven Stoffen freigesetzt wurde.
> 
> Bei Tschernobyl direktes Reaktorinventar (Plutonium, Caesium, Strontium etc.), bei Fukushima hauptsächlich Nuklide mit kurzer Halbwertszeit (Jod etc., natürlich auch in kleinerem Umfang im Verhältnis zu Tschernobyl  die erstgenannten)...ein Vergleich der stumpfen Curie-Zahlen ist hier  sicher nicht sinnvoll, da die Auswirkungen ganz andere sind.



Hoert sich an als waere die Stufe 7 nicht gerechtfertigt aus deiner Sicht...



freyny80 schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Quellen...nun ja...
> 
> The Telegraph --> Britische Bild-Zeitung
> Myweathertech.com --> Sicherlich Experten auf dem Gebiet der  Meteorologie, aber sicher nicht der Radiologie...die "deadly levels of  radiation in Tokyo" möchte ich mal arg bezweifeln.
> ...



Wenn man keine Gegenbelege bringen kann macht man eben die Quellen des Gegenueber schlecht, was fuer eine nieveauvolle Tatik! Gib zu Deinen Aussagen Quellenangaben mit und die Unterhaltung wird an Inhalt gewinnen.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Nochmals: Es gibt keine "durchschmolzenen" Böden. Weder  Reaktordruckbehälter noch Sicherheitsbehälter. Es gibt Lecks im Bereich  der Reaktordruckbehälter-Anschlüsse, das ist richtig. Aber die  Integrität dieser Sicherheitseinrichtungen ist weitestgehend intakt.


Bitte eine Quellenangabe zur Beweisfuehrung!



freyny80 schrieb:


> Würde eine Kernschmelze (direktes Reaktorinventar) mit dem Grundwasser  in Berührung kommen, so hätte es in der neueren Zeit eine gigantische  Knallgas-Explosion geben müssen...


Bitte eine Quellenangabe zur Beweisfuehrung!



freyny80 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde "lediglich" Kühlwasser freigesetzt, was den Kern durchströmt hat, nicht aber Teile des Reaktorkerns selbst.


Bitte eine Quellenangabe zur Beweisfuehrung!



freyny80 schrieb:


> Deine Grafik zum Jod deckt nur ein paar wenige Tage ab. Klar, weil die  Halbwertszeit und die langfristige radiologische Bedeutung gering ist.



Es ist so unbedeutend, dass sogar im weit entfernten Kalifornien Milch verstrahlt ist...

Quelle: Radiation In Milk: Low Levels Found In Milk From West Coast



freyny80 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Zudem wurde bereits freigesetztes Plutionium(hochgiftig) in ueber 1,7km   Entfernung und satte 500,000 Bq/kg Caesium in 120km Entfernung vom   Kraftwerksgelaende gefunden. Das gab es in Tschernobyl ebenfalls nicht."
> 
> Belege das mal !


Bitte: 500,000 Bq/kg of radioactive Cesium found 75 miles from Fukushima plant « Energy News



freyny80 schrieb:


> Du wirst in der Zone um Tschernobyl (40km) sicherlich  keinerlei Probleme haben, Plutoniumspuren zu finden. In Tschernobyl  fängt das freigesetzte Plutonium inzwischen schon an, zum stärker  strahlenden Americium zu zerfallen...
> 
> http://maps.grida.no/library/files/storage/chernobyl_001.png
> Diese Grafik zeigt die weitläufige Verteilung. Achtung: Die Angaben sind in KiloBq ! Hotspots beachten !


 

Ich habe kein Interesse diese Daten anzuzweifeln, denn auch ueber Tschernobyl habe ich mich gut informiert und weiss der Problematik. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum Du - trotz unterschiedlicher Expertenmeinungen zu diesem Thema - Dich fest hinstellst und behauptest Fukushima ist nicht so dramatisch wie Tschernobyl. Wie gesagt, selbst hochrangige Experten streiten darum... 

Und unabhaengig davon finde ich die Bild-Argumentation von Dir wirklich armseelig. Du schreibst viel, aber hast viele Deiner Argumente nichmal im Ansatz mit einer Quelle versehen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

Fukushima ist für mich INES 5-6 (eher 6), aber keine 7.
Grund:
Tschernobyl: Zwischen 4.000.000 und 6.400.000 TBq
Fukushima: ca. 840.000 TBq
Schwere Verseuchungen mit langfristigen Schäden in mehr als einem Land nur bei Tschernobyl !

Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit, hier weiter mit Quellen zu arbeiten. Schaue einfach auf die IAEA-Seite...
Kurzfristig Low Levels (aus Jod) in kalifornischer Milch sagt in Bezug auf langfristige Probleme nicht so wirklich viel aus, oder? 
In Tschernobyl hatte man noch hunderte Km entfernt Caesium und Strontium in der Milch, nur mal so als Vergleich. Ich denke, das ist ein anderes Kaliber...

"Würde eine Kernschmelze (direktes Reaktorinventar) mit dem Grundwasser   in Berührung kommen, so hätte es in der neueren Zeit eine gigantische   Knallgas-Explosion geben müssen..."

Brauche da keinen Beweis...wenn heiße Kernschmelze mit kaltem Grundwasser in Berührung kommt, dann explodiert es. Einfache Physik...Google und Wikipedia sind Dein Freund.

Die Axel-Springer-Gruppe wollte mal den Telegraph übernehmen. Ich denke, dass sagt schon einiges über die Zielgruppe/Qualität aus...

Zu Deinem Foto: Ich habe nur ein paar Fragen gestellt, die man in Zusammenhang mit dem Foto wissen sollte, um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können (wie immer die auch ausfällt)...

PS.: Ich klinke mich hier aus.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Fukushima ist für mich INES 5-6 (eher 6), aber keine 7.


Fuer Dich - aber nicht fuer die, die es mit 7 eingestuft haben. Das scheint schon zu zeigen, dass die die es klassifiziert haben es nicht verharmlosen.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Schwere Verseuchungen mit langfristigen Schäden in mehr als einem Land nur bei Tschernobyl !


Warten wir doch mal 20 Jahre ab und urteilen dann. Im Moment finde ich eine Einschaetzung zur Verbreitung verfrueht.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit, hier weiter mit Quellen zu arbeiten. Schaue einfach auf die IAEA-Seite...


Ich finde das zu einfach: Du stellst Thesen auf, die Du nicht belegen willst und verweist einfach auf die Seite IAEA damit ich dort nach Deinen Argumenten suchen soll. Wieso entziehst Du Dich den einfachsten Mitteln der Beweisfuehrung innerhalb eines Diskurses? Schade wie ich finde 



freyny80 schrieb:


> Kurzfristig Low Levels (aus Jod) in kalifornischer Milch sagt in Bezug auf langfristige Probleme nicht so wirklich viel aus, oder?



Ueberleg mal wie weit das weg ist. Ich persoenlich finde solche Kollateralschaeden sollten nicht verharmlost werden.



freyny80 schrieb:


> In Tschernobyl hatte man noch hunderte Km entfernt Caesium und Strontium in der Milch, nur mal so als Vergleich. Ich denke, das ist ein anderes Kaliber..



Das hast Du doch in Fukushima auch, oder warum denkst Du hat die japanische Regierung den Verkauf landwirtschaftlicher Produkte und den von Fischen aus einem Umkreis von 200km um Fukushima verboten?!



freyny80 schrieb:


> "Würde eine Kernschmelze (direktes Reaktorinventar) mit dem Grundwasser   in Berührung kommen, so hätte es in der neueren Zeit eine gigantische   Knallgas-Explosion geben müssen..."
> 
> Brauche da keinen Beweis...



no comment



freyny80 schrieb:


> Die Axel-Springer-Gruppe wollte mal den Telegraph übernehmen. Ich denke, dass sagt schon einiges über die Zielgruppe/Qualität aus...



Genau, weil Axel Springer den Telegraph uebernehmen wollte ist der Telegraph folgerichtig BILD Niveau.  
Quellen zu diffamieren ist aber auch nicht gerade hohes Niveau oder? 



freyny80 schrieb:


> PS.: Ich klinke mich hier aus.



Schade, mit ein paar mehr Belegen haette es durchaus eine sehr konstruktive Unterhaltung werden koennen


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

Unterhaltung ja, wenn sie niveau- und sinnvoll ist.

Du beleidigst mich eigentlich nur in einer Tour, weswegen ich mich nicht gezwungen sehe, mit Dir eine ernsthafte Unterhaltung zu führen.

Denke Du mal drüber nach...


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Unterhaltung ja, wenn sie niveau- und sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Du beleidigst mich eigentlich nur in einer Tour, weswegen ich mich nicht gezwungen sehe, mit Dir eine ernsthafte Unterhaltung zu führen.



Wo hab ich Dich denn beleidigt? Ich hab Doch nur gesagt, dass es unschoen bzw frech ist das Wissen anderer Teilnehmer auf Bildzeitungsniveau zu stellen, ohne die Personen oder Ihr Hintergrundwissen zu kennen. Sowas gehoert sich einfach nicht in einer niveauvollen Diskussion. Und um zu zeigen woher sich mein Wissen speist habe ich immer Quellen angefuehrt. Das ist doch nicht beleidigend?!

*Bitte zeige mir eine Stelle an der ich Dich persoenlich beleidigt habe!*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Denke Du mal drüber nach...



Dazu bin ich gerne bereit, hoffe aber auch, dass Du ebenfalls darueber nachdenkst - schliesslich gehoeren zu einem Streit immer beide Seiten


----------



## 3-way (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte im Kindergartenforum weitermachen, danke!

Mich wundert es, dass die Japaner den Klotz weiterbrennen lassen, wenn man bedenkt wie viele
ukrainische und russische Soldaten, sog. Liquidatoren, damals in Tschernobyl ihr Leben lassen mussten,
nur um möglichst schnell den Austritt weiterer radioaktiver Strahlung in die Umwelt zu verhindern...
Vielleicht sollte man da mal mit Sanktionen drohen, denn das geht ja nun wirklich weit über das
übliche Niveau der Umweltverschmutzung hinaus. 
Aber in erster Linie schaden die Japaner sich damit ja selber!


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

3-way schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass die Japaner den Klotz weiterbrennen lassen, wenn man bedenkt wie viele
> ukrainische und russische Soldaten, sog. Liquidatoren, damals in Tschernobyl ihr Leben lassen mussten,
> nur um möglichst schnell den Austritt weiterer radioaktiver Strahlung in die Umwelt zu verhindern...
> Vielleicht sollte man da mal mit Sanktionen drohen, denn das geht ja nun wirklich weit über das
> ...



Ich kann das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen und finde es insbesondere fahrlaessig, dass die japanischen Behoerden jegliche auslaendische Hilfe- mit einige wenigen Ausnahmen - ablehnen, auch wenn diese durchaus Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingen haben (russische Liquidatoren haben sich freiwillig zur Hilfe gemeldet). Es mag in der Mentalitaet der Japaner liegen sich nicht die Bloesse zu geben, aber den ernsthaften Konsequenzen fuer die Natur und auch die Menschen in dieser Region wird dieses Verhalten nicht gerecht.

Quellen:
tagesanzeiger.ch: Nichts verpassen
Japans Katastrophengebiet: Hilflose Helfer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

Warum die den Klotz weiterbrennen lassen?

Weil noch nichts verloren ist, so wie bei Tschernobyl !
Wenn man die Kerne weiterhin vernünftig kühlt, wird ein weiteres Schmelzen und damit noch größere Freisetzungen verhindert.

Ziel muss es sein, das radioaktive Kühlwasser in einem "closed-loop" aufzufangen und weiterzuverwenden, um so
eine langfristige Kühlung sicherzustellen, ohne dass radioaktives Kühlwasser austritt.

Wenn das gelungen und die Radioaktivität weiter abgeklungen ist, kann man über weitere Schritte nachdenken...

Frage: Was wäre die Alternative, wenn man nicht mehr kühlt ?
Antwort: Fortschreiten der Kernschmelze mit deutlich größeren Freisetzungen ! Bei Tschernobyl war das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen, in Fukushima stehen die Chancen gut, dass dies nicht passiert...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juni 2011)

Jedenfalls ist die Situation schlimmer als sie von der Regierung Japans dargestellt wird, das reicht ja wohl


----------



## |======[75%]==| (15. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Warum die den Klotz weiterbrennen lassen?
> 
> Weil noch nichts verloren ist, so wie bei Tschernobyl !


Ich kann diese Retorik nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde da ist ziemlich viel Mist auf einmal passiert.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kerne weiterhin vernünftig kühlt, wird ein weiteres Schmelzen und damit noch größere Freisetzungen verhindert.



Sie wurden bisher nicht vernuenftig gekuehlt sonst waere da nichts geschmolzen. Gibt es einen belegbaren Grund zur Annahme das TEPCO das in Baelde in den Griff bekommt? Bisher jedenfalls glaenzen sie nicht durch gutes Kriesenmanagement.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ziel muss es sein, das radioaktive Kühlwasser in einem "closed-loop" aufzufangen und weiterzuverwenden, um so
> eine langfristige Kühlung sicherzustellen, ohne dass radioaktives Kühlwasser austritt.
> 
> Wenn das gelungen und die Radioaktivität weiter abgeklungen ist, kann man über weitere Schritte nachdenken...



Es waere sehr loeblich wenn die Leute von TEPCO das in irgendeiner Form hinbekommen. Sie sollten sich aber unbedingt die maximal verfuegbaren Kapazitaeten zur Rate ziehen und nicht aus Befindlichkeiten freiwillige Helfer bruesk zurueckweisen.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Frage: Was wäre die Alternative, wenn man nicht mehr kühlt ?
> Antwort: Fortschreiten der Kernschmelze mit deutlich größeren Freisetzungen ! Bei Tschernobyl war das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen, in Fukushima stehen die Chancen gut, dass dies nicht passiert...


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Hoffen wir, dass dort nicht so bald wieder ein Tsunami oder aehnliches ueber das AKW hereinfaellt. Ich wuerde an deren Stelle nicht auf Zeit spielen sondern fachliche Hilfe dankend annehmen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juni 2011)

Hier noch das Video mit dem Hasen:

YouTube - ‪Fukushima mutation : rabbit was born without ears‬‏

Vielleicht gibts ja sonst Ohrlose Hasen? Dafür hat er ein schöneres Fell


----------



## totovo (15. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Einstufung auf Stufe 7 hat weniger damit zu tun was passiert ist, sondern eher damit was nach Ansicht der IAEA noch passieren wird!
Das allein zeigt schon die Dimension und die brenzlichkeit der Situation. 
Ich werf mal als Hypothese in den Raum, dass jetzt immer noch nicht gesagt wird was da eigentlich abgeht...

Ich sage es noch einmal, die können bald die Insel räumen, sollte da kein Wunder geschehen in den nächsten Wochen (oke, ist leicht übertrieben)


mfg


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Retorik nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde da ist ziemlich viel Mist auf einmal passiert.



Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. OK, hätte sagen müssen "endgültig verloren".




|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Sie wurden bisher nicht vernuenftig gekuehlt sonst waere da nichts geschmolzen. Gibt es einen belegbaren Grund zur Annahme das TEPCO das in Baelde in den Griff bekommt? Bisher jedenfalls glaenzen sie nicht durch gutes Kriesenmanagement.



Meine These ist, dass das, was dort bereits geschmolzen ist, schon in den ersten Tagen des Zwischenfalls geschmolzen ist, als es keinerlei Kühlung gab (Achtung: Die Brennstäbe lagen sogar bis zur Hälfte frei !). Seitdem die Kühlung wieder (natürlich provisorisch) läuft und der Kern wieder komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist, ist die Kernschmelze wohl nicht weiter fortgeschritten. Die Temperaturen sind seitdem auch immer weiter zurückgegangen (siehe IAEA-Seite).

Was wäre für Dich "in den Griff bekommen"? Was soll TEPCO Deiner Meinung nach Sinnvolles tun? Die können das Ding nur solange weiterkühlen, bis die Strahlung auf ein halbwegs erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen ist, um zumindest kurzfristig Arbeiter reinschicken zu können. Danach können weitere Maßnahmen folgen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juni 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich werf mal als Hypothese in den Raum, dass jetzt immer noch nicht gesagt wird was da eigentlich abgeht...



Falsch. Alles, was "da abgeht" und bekannt ist, kannst Du haarklein auf der IAEA-Seite nachlesen. Einiges ist aber einfach noch nicht bekannt, da in einige Bereiche keine Arbeiter geschickt werden können (wegen der Strahlung)...


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2011)

Schlimmer als eine Kernschmelze! Bericht der japanischen Regierung räumt ein: verheerende »Durchschmelze« in Fukushima - Kopp-Verlag !!!!!


----------



## Pimp-OINK (15. Juni 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> ja weil die nicht ganz schlau sind die Japsen die haben Tokio ins meer hinein vergrößert indem sie Mülll und da meine ich nicht bauschutt sonder müll im sinne von plastiktüten und papier ins meer schütteten um land zu gewinnen jetzt stehen hochhäuser drauf die ihnen mit der zeit absacken und risse bekommen




Also ich japs nur nach Luft......


Dachte das die Bewohner Japans......Japaner heißen...!!!!!


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juni 2011)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Schlimmer als eine Kernschmelze! Bericht der japanischen Regierung räumt ein: verheerende »Durchschmelze« in Fukushima - Kopp-Verlag !!!!!


 
Gott ich hoff du glaubst nicht was der Kopp verlag an müll von sich gibt, hast du eigentlich ne ahnung was der Kopp verlag ist ? Nen Sammelsurium von Verschwörungstheoretikern, bekloppten, und fanatiker von Rechtsextremismus ( siehe Jan Udo Holey, alias Van Helsing ) Was der Kopp verlag schreibt ist zu 99.99% alles an den haaren hergezogen und totaler müll. 

Sorry fürs OT, aber wenn ich so zitate les vom Kopp geht mir der Hut hoch.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Gott ich hoff du glaubst nicht was der Kopp verlag an müll von sich gibt, hast du eigentlich ne ahnung was der Kopp verlag ist ? Nen Sammelsurium von Verschwörungstheoretikern, bekloppten, und fanatiker von Rechtsextremismus ( siehe Jan Udo Holey, alias Van Helsing ) Was der Kopp verlag schreibt ist zu 99.99% alles an den haaren hergezogen und totaler müll.
> 
> Sorry fürs OT, aber wenn ich so zitate les vom Kopp geht mir der Hut hoch.


 
kla weiß ich was der kopp verlag ist und  ich glaube lieber dem als den anderen drecksmedien die alles verschweigen und schön reden. und außerdem woher willst du wissn das die nur müll schreiben?! bist bestimmt auch einer der nur das glaubt was im TV oder in der bild gezeigt wird.


----------



## SuperGras (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier gibt es die Live Bilder(und einige mehr)

Webcam Fukushima Live! Webcam Fukushima, Japan: Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Plant - including Weather Fukushima


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juni 2011)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> kla weiß ich was der kopp verlag ist und  ich glaube lieber dem als den anderen drecksmedien die alles verschweigen und schön reden. und außerdem woher willst du wissn das die nur müll schreiben?! bist bestimmt auch einer der nur das glaubt was im TV oder in der bild gezeigt wird.


 
Weil ich mich schon etwas länger mit dem verlag und seinen verschwörungstheorien beschäftige, und oh wunder ich hab mir sogar paar bücher vom Kopp verlag schon durchgelesen um mir ein eindeutiges urteil bilden zu könnne. Und nein ich glaub nich alles was TV ( was ich eh so gut wie nie schaue ) oder in der Bild steht, die ich nichtmal lese. Mir ist schon klar das so div klatschpressen nicht alles glauben sollte, und dazu zählt der Kopp verlag definitiv auch ! Und ich wette das du dich nicht annähernd mit dem Kopp verlag befasst.... 

Naja lassen wir den Kindergarten ja, jeder sollte die meinung eines anderen aktzeptieren ohne ihn persönlich dumm anzumachen, so wie du es machst.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2011)

Da in dieser News mehr abseits des eigentlichen Brandes diskutiert wurde - scheinbar sind alte Hinweise auf Mutationen interessanter - ist hier Schluss. Für weitere Kommentare bitte den Thread im WiPoWi-Unterforum nutzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ues-video-des-abklingbeckens-reaktor-3-a.html


----------

